# Does anybody know what the hell this is?



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HYDEUW/?tag=tec06d-20

It is not shown anywhere on the website at Creative and it looks really wierd but crazy me in pursuit of yet another cheap USB audio solution I ordered one. For $35 I figured what the heck and it looks like the Soundblaster X-Fi Surround Pro and it has Dolby Digital Live which can come in handy for gaming. Plan on using for headphones most of the time so we'll see what happens. Is it good, bad, ugly? Could it be a fake or otherwise dastardly plot? It sure is not the best looking thing out there but hey like in some other things what it is capable in the bedroom will suffice.


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 30, 2011)

It's definitely not a Creative product -it's a Chinese knockoff.  Please tell us how it turns out though -sometimes they can be surprisingly great.  





It has "Intel Inside" technologies.  It's like getting an i7 sound card!


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 30, 2011)

*I'm on it*



majestic12 said:


> It's definitely not a Creative product -it's a Chinese knockoff.  Please tell us how it turns out though -sometimes they can be surprisingly great.
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51KFV6NAlVL.jpg
> It has "Intel Inside" technologies.  It's like getting an i7 sound card!



I saw the Intel Inside. LOL WTF Give me about a week to get back with the impressions. This is going to be interesting. I was wondering how they could get away with using probably patented Creative Labs catchphrases. Could it be a secret plot against Creative Labs? Is it their offshoot offkilter unheralded Chinese subsidiary?


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking forward to your impressions.  

Looking at your avatar, all I can think to myself is "1.21 Jigawatts?!!!"


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 30, 2011)

*Lol*



majestic12 said:


> Looking forward to your impressions.
> 
> Looking at your avatar, all I can think to myself is "1.21 Jigawatts?!!!"



When this baby hits 88db we are going hear some serious shit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnqtXOi1iaY


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 30, 2011)

Xtreme Gamer Technologies! *chuckle* 

Those Chinese...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2011)

subbed to see how this turns out


----------



## heky (Aug 30, 2011)

Me too...


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 9, 2011)

*Product is a fake*

The one I got is non functional and it uses simple Cmedia drivers and all the features mentioned on the webpage do not even exist. I will be returning this tommorrow for a refund. There are 6 3.5mm connections and all of them don't even provide nothing more than a faint whisper of audio into my Sennheiser HD 515s. None of the jacks are labeled either other than speaker and the only one that is clearly labeled provides microphone support. WTF!!! I tried them all and I am convinced this product is not legit at all. I am not surprised how this turned out. Oh well, will look elsewhere for cheap fun.



The back of the box is where the real comedy kicks in. 

Hi-Fi Xtreme Fidelity

Hi-Fi 48 bit Crystalizer

Hi-Fi CDSS-7D

Somebody has a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 9, 2011)

this is made by GSI,


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2011)

this is lolsy, kinda expected it to be a chinese fake


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 9, 2011)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> The one I got is non functional and it uses simple Cmedia drivers and all the features mentioned on the webpage do not even exist. I will be returning this tommorrow for a refund. There are 6 3.5mm connections and all of them don't even provide nothing more than a faint whisper of audio into my Sennheiser HD 515s. None of the jacks are labeled either other than speaker and the only one that is clearly labeled provides microphone support. WTF!!! I tried them all and I am convinced this product is not legit at all. I am not surprised how this turned out. Oh well, will look elsewhere for cheap fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could have told you that.  $40 ain't going to buy you anything better than Realtek/C-Media integrated.  Doesn't matter who makes it, it's going to be crap.  I'm surprised Amazon would want to associate themselves with it.

Make sure to review it so they (and other potential buyers) know it is craptastic.


----------



## qubit (Sep 9, 2011)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> The one I got is non functional and it uses simple Cmedia drivers and all the features mentioned on the webpage do not even exist. I will be returning this tommorrow for a refund. There are 6 3.5mm connections and all of them don't even provide nothing more than a faint whisper of audio into my Sennheiser HD 515s. None of the jacks are labeled either other than speaker and the only one that is clearly labeled provides microphone support. WTF!!! I tried them all and I am convinced this product is not legit at all. I am not surprised how this turned out. Oh well, will look elsewhere for cheap fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What gets me is how this shit got past Amazon's vetting process. :shadedshu

Sure, they're selling marketplace goods from a third party, but it's on their site and their reputation. In fact this, is actually _fulfilled_ by Amazon, so they have even less excuse to say they couldn't inspect it.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 9, 2011)

*That is the only reaon I took the chance*



qubit said:


> What gets me is how this shit got past Amazon's vetting process. :shadedshu
> 
> Sure, they're selling marketplace goods from a third party, but it's on their site and their reputation. In fact this, is actually _fulfilled_ by Amazon, so they have even less excuse to say they couldn't inspect it.



I made sure I paid by credit card and I knew it was fulfilled by Amazon so a return will be easy.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 9, 2011)

*I knew generally what I was getting into*



FordGT90Concept said:


> I could have told you that.  $40 ain't going to buy you anything better than Realtek/C-Media integrated.  Doesn't matter who makes it, it's going to be crap.  I'm surprised Amazon would want to associate themselves with it.
> 
> Make sure to review it so they (and other potential buyers) know it is craptastic.



But this turned out even more ridiculous than I even thought it might. I expected problems but this was so blatant it is criminal. The shit written all over the box is false. It is a bit funny though. A 48 bit Crystalizer. Wow that is twice as good as Creative's 24 bit. 

A review will be on the way tonight.

Anyhow for $20 or so C-Media 6206 based USB sound cards are decent for playback. I measured a few of mine with Rightmark and it aint that bad at all. Damn good cheap noise-free headphone stuff especially if you already have a good heaphone amp. Anyhow.....


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 10, 2011)

*Posted my scathing review*

Hope you like the title. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HYDEUW/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2011)

> Sound Blaster Hi-Fi-Fi Surround Sound 7.1 Pro



i lold at hi fi-fi


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 10, 2011)

*I swear this is somebodies sick and twisted joke*



Mussels said:


> i lold at hi fi-fi



If you look at everything from the web description to the box the product was in it is filled with morbid comedic nuggets directed at Creative Labs. It would be a lot funnier if they weren't trying to take peoples money. I also laughed at Hi Fi Fi in the description. Its almost genius in the comedic jabs.


----------



## silkstone (Sep 10, 2011)

i once got a cheap chinese usb soundcard, about the size of a thumb drive. It cost $3 and worked great in an old windows xp computer that didn;t have on board sound.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 19, 2011)

GSI Quality Sound Blaster.

Must remember to avoid anything of GSI Quality.
Lol @ ASIO 'Blaster'


----------

